# Buying music from Japan, Japanese proxy services???



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

This is a bit random, and I wasn't sure where this topic should go.

Anyway, in my search for rare stuff, I found a rare vinyl record that seems to only be for sale on some Japanese Yahoo! Auctions website. It's Japanese, so I'd have to use some proxy service like Buyee or ZenMarket to order it.

Are proxy services like these a legit, safe way to buy stuff? Or am I asking for trouble, hassle, and headache if I go this route? 

I feel slightly under pressure since the auction ends in less than two days, but I don't want to make a purchase I'll regret!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

adriesba said:


> This is a bit random, and I wasn't sure where this topic should go.
> 
> Anyway, in my search for rare stuff, I found a rare vinyl record that seems to only be for sale on some Japanese Yahoo! Auctions website. It's Japanese, so I'd have to use some proxy service like Buyee or ZenMarket to order it.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the proxy sites but Japan is the place to get rare stuff. Only problem is they charge a premium for it. There's a few LVB cycles I want (rare) but the prices being quoted are frankly preposterous. All these seem to be in limited runs too. How they have got access to these masters is also something I'm suspicious of. For example, how did Tower Japan get hold of the masters to Dorati's now lost Mercury Beethoven cycle when the masters haven't been seen for 30 years and are alleged to be in Hamburg (but no one really knows)?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Maybe I should start a new thread, but this is related. Does anyone know if there is a way to order something from a different Amazon website? For example, I'm in the US, but there is something I'm interested in that is unavailable here but is on Amazon.de. Are there proxy sites like those for buying from Japan?


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Amazon DE, like other Amazon sites, deliver internationally for a lot of their stuff; so I assume you're talking about something that they don't deliver to the US? Sorry I can't help you on proxy services, but before you go down that route, I'd suggest checking also Amazon UK, JP, AU and CA to see if they deliver to your location for the particular item that you want to purchase.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Kiki said:


> Amazon DE, like other Amazon sites, deliver internationally for a lot of their stuff; so I assume you're talking about something that they don't deliver to the US? Sorry I can't help you on proxy services, but before you go down that route, I'd suggest checking also Amazon UK, JP, AU and CA to see if they deliver to your location for the particular item that you want to purchase.


I assumed that anything that wasn't on the US Amazon site would not ship to the US, but I think the seller of the item I'm looking at does indeed ship to the US. What a revelation!


----------

